# Help!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

:? We have a buck that isn't really ours here on the farm, but he is a friends and he has been here for uhh a while...well anyways he started limping and we didnt see anything wrong so we trimmed his hooves and kinda just waited to see if it got better. Now he just throws the leg out in front of him and limps..other than that he acts totally fine and he still easts like a pig....suggestions?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you check in between his toes....to see if there may be something there irritating him?


Or... he may of gotten hung up in something....do you see any swelling?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I didn't see anything...no swelling and nothing between the toes..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like a possible injury....

If he is putting weight on it... I would think... he will be OK...

Also ...you just trimmed him.....did he have any rotten spots? He may also be a bit sensitive to the trimming.... if he seemed to be limping a bit more after.....

Also... check his shoulder area... for swelling....

Not sure what else it would be.... 

If you feel like giving him something for the pain ....you can do so...

Maybe get a hold of the owner and let them know.... that he is limping....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

His hooves actually dont look bad at all..I think we are going to take him to the vet just in case...:/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hug: ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He was only supposed to be here for three months and its been longer..but since he is here I feel like its my responsibility to at least get him checked out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

goatnutty said:


> He was only supposed to be here for three months and its been longer..but since he is here I feel like its my responsibility to at least get him checked out.


I think that is very responsible of you. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ......you are doing the right thing.... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! :hug: It's beyond frustrating, but there is no reason he should suffer because of things out of his control..


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh you are very nice to take him to the vet :hug: Please let us know how he is! 

That would be frustrating, not knowing how to help him. Is he old? Could it be arthitis?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He is only about 2 years old..I'm planning on calling them in the morning, he looks a little better today though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Today I was told that he has had previous hoof problems and im sure the old owner before didnt really keep up with them...He has really improved so far and I think good weekly hoofcare will do the trick for this guy !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

great job.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Pam!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome......... :thumb: :greengrin: :hi5:


----------

